# do you guys ride your bikes?



## George Eggleston (Oct 26, 2011)

it seems like buying NOS tires and pedals is strictly for non riding bikes. Seems a shame to take away the natural function of a thing. Granted I am new to this but is there a category between  mode brand new and needs work. Maybe an week end rider?


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 26, 2011)

I was thinking about this to and was wondering if any one knows if coker tire makes bike tires?


----------



## Dave K (Oct 26, 2011)

Nickinator said:


> I was thinking about this to and was wondering if any one knows if coker tire makes bike tires?





I know coker has the Red Bfgoodritch tires but as far as I know that is it for repop balloon tires in there line up.


----------



## how (Nov 6, 2011)

*I ride most of bikes*

I dont even know how many bikes I have but about 30
I ride most of them, when I first  get one, I always take it on a twenty mile ride after I refurbish it. I am so excited when I get a new bike as long as it doesnt need a lot of parts, I can knock it out in 2 to 4 hours lol I ride all year round at least 4 times a week, this last week I rode every day. I found a Cruiser 5 at a thrift shop for 15 bucks, I rode that a couple of days. I just finished a Collegiate with a 3 speed coaster brake I rode that a couple days, I built a frankenbike for the winter that I always ride a few times a week and will ride it only in the winter. The salt is really hard on them.


----------



## 68avenger5 (Nov 9, 2011)

Not as much as I would like too,I thought I would ride my 5 speeds more but those banana seats are a little hard on the behind. I bought a 40s balloon tire bike and after installing new tires and greasing it up only road it a couple times,been too many years since I rode a single speed 26 inch and forgot it took some effort.


----------

